# Contest Announcement  Brockport BBQ  Festival July 29-31st



## brockportbbqfest (May 22, 2011)

2nd Annual Brockport BBQ & Music Festival 
July 29-31
Northampton Park Brockport, NY

www.brockportbbqfest.com    585-472-5093

STATE CHAMPIONSHIP

Friday July 29th - Kelly Wertz 4 Legs Up BBQ 101 Cooking Class
Sat July 30- NEBS Grilling Contest
Sat July 30- Rib Cook-Off
Sat July 30 - Chili Cook-Off
Sat July 30- Kids 'Que
Sun July 31 - KCBS BBQ Comp (Empire State BBQ Championship Series)

Live Music
Kids Area
Beer/Wine Garden
Motorcycle Poker Run Sunday
Cruise In Friday
VIP Area 
Food and Merchandise Vendors (spots still avail)

All net proceeds go to benefit the Wilmot Cancer Center (treatment and reserach)!


----------

